# Nice walleye



## bwalker (Jul 3, 2006)

Here is a nice one I cought yesterday


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 3, 2006)

Ben is that just smoke and mirrors...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: Nice fish....


----------

